# Steve Irwin



## robo mantis

Hey guys the crocodile hunter died (Steve Irwin) he got killed by a sting ray!!!!


----------



## Rick

Hard to believe huh? Did you just find out? This happened several days ago. I was quite shocked to say the least. The world lost a great man. He did a lot of great things for wildlife conservation.


----------



## robo mantis

no i heard the day he died (news spreads fast)


----------



## worldofmantis

anyone here actually have the photage of him gettin stung? its really strange that a sting ray would killed him...they elt tourists play with em


----------



## robo mantis

they said he may have swam to close (there is a video but no one is allowed to see it yet)


----------



## Rick

They have a barb on their tail that usually only causes extreme pain. Most people get stabbed by it in the foot when they step on the ray. In this case the barb pierced his heart.


----------



## infinity

I gotta say this... sorry to all those people that loved him but hey... Yeah, no one SHOULD die and my heart goes out to his family etc but honestly- he kinda deserved it! He brings all animals he shows to the point of retalliation- snakes don't bite if you avoid them but he got them all so p!ssed off that they all lunged at him... stingrays are the same- like u said tourists play with them... so I think he was trying to aggravate it- and if u ask me- it's about time something actually managed to get him - like i said, he didn't deserve to die- just get taken down a peg or two...

*rant over*

RIP


----------



## Rick

> I gotta say this... sorry to all those people that loved him but hey... Yeah, no one SHOULD die and my heart goes out to his family etc but honestly- he kinda deserved it! He brings all animals he shows to the point of retalliation- snakes don't bite if you avoid them but he got them all so p!ssed off that they all lunged at him... stingrays are the same- like u said tourists play with them... so I think he was trying to aggravate it- and if u ask me- it's about time something actually managed to get him - like i said, he didn't deserve to die- just get taken down a peg or two...*rant over*
> 
> RIP


He did not deserve it. He was animals' greatest advocate. He wasn't even messing with a ray. He was filming a show about the reefs. It was a freak accident. At least he died doing what he loved. To say he deserved it is a pretty terrible thing to say.


----------



## sean

Yeah i agree the man didnt deserve to die. he was a great enthusiast... he did what he did with animals to increase peoples knowledge of these animals and show all aspects of them. he used his profits from making these shows to buy land and conserve it to stop companys cutting it down and buliding on it. If everyone was as enthusiastic about their job as he was the world would be better off... and its a sadder place now he is gone. to say he got 'taken down a peg or two' is an under statement. the man lost his life and left behind two young kids who are gonna grow up without a dad. my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## robo mantis

yeah it is sad he died


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

very sad. he was intense. he did an amazing amount of stuff in his life, and all good!

he did always seem to want to push to the boundaries of the safety zone with dangerous animals ( but i guess some of that comes with the kinds of jobs he did).

died in a legendary way.

his poor kids and wife though...


----------



## Orin

He was a great advocate for animals and will be missed.

He wasn't reckless like that nutty guy who lived with the grizzly bears and brought his girlfriend to live with them and they both were eaten. That was just as sad but they were playing with fire.


----------



## cdub11122

Ya I heard about that. I was really sad cuz I used to stay up late and watch his shows when I was younger. I get to go to Australia maybe next year, and one of the places we go will be very close to where he died.


----------



## robo mantis

thats sad well i wonder if his kids will be like him?


----------



## infinity

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/5338118.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/5326802.stm


----------



## sean

Yeah i know.... thats not what steve would have wanted.


----------



## yen_saw

No idea sting ray could kill a person before, have to give them more "respect" in their nature. I have eaten many stingray before it is a delicacy in Malaysia.


----------



## sean

Usually they are docile. apparently he's only the 3rd person in Australia to be killed by one.


----------



## robo mantis

i don't think he is avenging his death i think people are just killing them


----------



## Veggie

Infinity you sound a bit jealous and very ignorant

there is not enough words to describe how great of a man Steve Irwin was I'm sorry to read people like you are on this forum...

I cried when I heard the news..

Veggie


----------



## robo mantis

i know it is sad


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Guess thats the way he would have wanted to go, I mean it was either that or an alligator..much more glamourous and in the line of than something like a traffic accident..


----------

